# Fiddler Crabs And Plecos?



## WHYISPY (Mar 24, 2012)

Can Fiddler Crabs and Plecos get along in the same tank? Im using a 10 gallon for 2 fiddler crabs


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

of course it's ok....if you intend for the plecos to be food for the crabs...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sometimes i forget where people post things...you put this in the brackish section....you don't put plecos in brackish water....they don't like it....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Not to mention a pleco will not live very long in a 10 gallon tank. They can grow to be 2 feet long.


----------



## jason4390 (Apr 7, 2012)

Slightly off subject, but does anyone know a good cleaner crew setup for a 75g brackish tank?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Nerite and mts snails are fine in brackish water.


----------

